# Another new lid! Diamond Glass Company - DGCo - Fruit Jar lid



## Raypadua (Sep 15, 2018)

This might be the only picture of this lid on the web!  I can't find it anywhere.  Just the jars.  This lid is for the Diamond Glass Company:




More info. on this company from Historical Canadian Glass Plus

https://www.historical-canadian-glass-plus.com/dgco-jars

*DGCo JARS*
 There can be no doubt that these are made at the Diamond Glass Co. 1890 - 1902 . 
 The engraving style used on the logo is a continuation of the EGCo , NAGCo & DARLING double line logo
 This doesn't mean they were made to the end of the 1902 but that was the years the DGCo used that comany name. 
 It though seems to me they may have gone all the way to 1902 and at that time swithched this type of  jar production to the BEST trade mark that they had purchaced by aquiring the Early Dominion Glass Co Ltd in 1897.
Their first BEST jars would have been the smooth lip smooth base with an overseal lid ( these smooth lip overseal jars are under valued )


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 15, 2018)

That is my favorite of the three you have shown!


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 15, 2018)

Me too!  I was so lucky to have gotten this lot of lids!  I have learned so much about the history of fruit jars because of them and now I know what to look for when I am combing the antique stores and flea markets.

Although, I thought there would be more interest and discussion on these rare finds.  Maybe this isn’t the forum for Fruit/mason jars?

Anyway, I LOVE them


----------



## ACLbottles (Sep 15, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 15, 2018)

New goal is to find the Jar


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Sep 20, 2018)

They made some gorgeous glass insulators as well in their time.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 22, 2018)

Mr. Hemingray said:


> They made some gorgeous glass insulators as well in their time.




I've recently been made aware Mr. H!  Here is some info. a friend sent me:

I know you are mainly interested in containers but in case you didn’t already know, Diamond Glass (and it’s successor Dominion after 1913) made HUGE quantities of glass telephone and telegraph line insulators for many years.  The insulators made by Diamond from circa 1900 up to  1913 and (continuing on under Dominion ownership)  up to 1928 were marked with just a plain, large (and usually rather bold) diamond mark on the side.  After 1928, the letter D was added to the empty diamond that had already been used for many years.   

There are  number of different insulator styles they manufactured, but the most common (and most popular) style is their “pony” style for local or low-voltage telephone lines.  It is classed as a “CD 102” in the system of insulator identification.   It is found in literally dozens of slightly different colors, including ambers, greens, shades of blue, purple, etc.  

I am keeping an eye out for some of those gorgeous insulators!  I will post as soon as I find a good one


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 22, 2018)

I think I've got one of those, it's one of the nicer lids that I've found.  I once found a small dump with loads of lids in it, but no jars strangely.  Also found one of those Diamond pony insulators in the same dump.  I'm sure it won't take you too long to come across a Diamond pony, I see them in stores all the time.  They're usually fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Brandonjwade (Jul 27, 2020)

I got one. Now there's 2 on the internet


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 27, 2020)

love it


----------



## klaatu (Jul 30, 2020)

That is a very nice looking lid. The highly ornate monograms on lids/jars is what got me hooked on jar collecting 40+ years ago.


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 22, 2020)

Brandonjwade said:


> I got one. Now there's 2 on the internet


Hey Brandon, since I made this post I have seen the jar come up for sale a number of times but well above my price range...hundreds!!!  The pair (jar and lid) are beautiful!!!


----------

